# Newbie grinder question



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi, I'm just looking at getting a coffee machine (reading up on this forum!).

In terms of grinder, I've been using a blade one for years (delonghi kg49) for my cafetiere coffee. I understand that this isn't likely to be able grind fine enough for an espresso machine, but does this mean using this grinder, the coffee literally won't work/will damage the espresso machine, or won't be at it's optimum in terms of taste?

(I'm thinking I'll blow my money on the espresso machine so wanted to hold out a bit longer until getting a new grinder ?)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's not really about being optimum for taste, it's more that it's very unlikely the coffee will taste good at all. Blade grinders rarely have a gap that limits the largest particle size, so even if you create enough small particles, there will likely still be too many large ones, so you grind longer to break down the larger ones & create more small ones... leading to a sour & silty cup.

If you can't grind consistently, at a repeatable grind size, your espresso making will be very frustrating.

I'd get a capable grinder first, as you can still use this for cafetiere, otherwise you'd really be better off using preground coffee (e.g. Illy red) in the espresso machine.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Have to agree with @MWJB there is no point in getting a top of the range machine if you intend to use it with a blade grinder. The reason burr grinders are prefered is because as mentioned they produce particles of coffee that are roughly the same size so when water passes through them they will all extract the same. With a blade grinder you will get particles that are too fine and will overextract (normally associated with bitterness) and particles that are too small and will underextract (associated with sourness and acidity) so you will an horrible tasting cup of coffee. 
If you have a limited budget the advice would be to get an espresso grinder first and pair it with a manual brewer until you have the budget to upgrade both

PS - This is an oversimplification of extraction and in reality all grinders produce a distribution of particle sizes. Is just that some produce a narrow distribution than others


----------



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you both, extremely helpful!


----------

